# Geiles Musikvideo in 3DSMAX mit Camera Tracking, eure Meinung?



## TCTomm (15. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

wir haben bei einem Wettbewerb mitgemacht und sind im Semifinale unter den letzten 30 weltweit (als glaube ich einziger deutscher Beitrag der Shortfilms), wir müssen es schaffen unter die letzten 5 per Internet gevotet zu werden um weiterzukommen. 

also wenn euch unser video http://www.bedenk.de/tracking.music gefällt dann stimmt doch für uns...

http://www.imaginecup.com/shortfilm_gallery.aspx 

für Tracking Music = „The Retrosic The Storm“ stimmen  

haben auch schon 2 animago awards damit gewonnen  

kannst du viele leute im internet mobilisieren? 
bitte unterstütze uns und verbreite es soweit es geht, es hängt alles nur von genügend Stimmen aus dem Internet ab. 

Wir würden uns SEHR freuen  

Grüße Thomas Bedenk 


Mehr zu unserem Projekt 
http://www.bedenk.de/tracking.musichttp://www.imaginecup.com/shortfilm_gallery.aspx


----------

